# Looking for pigeons



## SILVER FOX (Jan 5, 2009)

I need some help finding fields or feed lots to hunt pigeons. I'm doing a television show on decoying and shooting feral pigeons. Cut wheat fields, cattle pens, sweet corn fields and hay fields near barns or over passes seem to be the hot spots. Could use all the help i can get. Thanks


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

SILVER FOX said:


> I need some help finding fields or feed lots to hunt pigeons. I'm doing a television show on decoying and shooting feral pigeons. Cut wheat fields, cattle pens, sweet corn fields and hay fields near barns or over passes seem to be the hot spots. Could use all the help i can get. Thanks


"Soar no More", Man let me know how that works out I like to get involved some how!


----------



## SILVER FOX (Jan 5, 2009)

Find me a good field. I'll show you how to do it. I use "soar no more" pigeon decoys and "mojo decoys" are making me a couple of motion decoys that will work great.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

SILVER FOX said:


> Find me a good field. I'll show you how to do it. I use "soar no more" pigeon decoys and "mojo decoys" are making me a couple of motion decoys that will work great.


 
I'm looking!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> I'm looking!






that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## SILVER FOX (Jan 5, 2009)

Found a good field (not the best set up) and went out sat. Am. Two guys and one gun and a camera, and only two boxes of shells. We took turns videoing and shooting from a coffin blind. The "soar no more" pigeon decoys worked great with the mojo pigeon. Shortly after dawn the pigeons came in and the action never stopped. We took turns with the camera and the gun and to say that pigeons can be elusive is selling them short. I always felt that i was a good wing shot, but these birds can humble you quick. They decoy great (hovering over or landing in the decoys) but when the blind would open they would serpentine from 0 to 50 mph in 1/100 of a second. We got 23 pigeons with 45 shells and were done by 7:30. If you think they are hard to get with a gun, we also found out they are camera shy. We got only two good sequences on 38 attemts with the video camers-- one was a triple that i got. We needed to bring more shells as the birds kept coming while we were picking up the decoys. One thing i've got to say is that it will make duck and goose shooting seem like a piece of cake. I still need fields to hunt and will take a hunter with me on the hunt.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like better action than crow shooting. I would love to swat down some squab!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SILVER FOX (Jan 5, 2009)

I hunt both pigeons and crows. I haven't done enough pigeon hunting to rate one better than the other yet. I've done alot of crow hunting all over the usa--michigan, my home state might be the worst state i've ever hunted in for crows. Pigeons definetly decoy better than crows and crows get call shy real quick. A couple more hunts and i'll find out how fast pigeons get decoy shy. Wanted to hunt this weekend but i'm pro-staffing at bass pro in rossford ohio the next two weekends.


----------

